# New Moebius Cylon Raider and Centurion.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Anyone have a better idea when these kits are due?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

The Raider should be very soon. I think the tooling has been done for a while. Actually, I believe the original target release was August. So, before the end of the year seems likely.

As for the Centurion, that kit kit is a total mystery. To date, Moebius has shown no renderings, no sculpts, no packaging, no nothing! Every time I begin to think that it's been cancelled, Frank says it's still coming.

However, the iHobby show is only 2 weeks away, so perhaps we'll be getting some official updates (and cool new announcements) soon.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Frank did say the Centurion will not be "articulate" because that's a different kinda license.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe it will be parted so the figure can be assembled in different poses...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

iHobby is a couple of weeks away (20-23 Oct) and I expect Frank will have information on 2012 releases.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Solium said:


> Frank did say the Centurion will not be "articulate" because that's a different kinda license.


Damn, so my Centurion model won't talk. Well, at least he'll be poseable. 

Gordon


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like Cult TV has the Raider for pre-order. This kit looks sleeker than the TV show craft. The head seems smaller than the original series. 

-Nathan


https://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battlestar-Galactica-Cylon-Raider-from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_1694.html


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

noahasarcmi said:


> Looks like Cult TV has the Raider for pre-order. This kit looks sleeker than the TV show craft. The head seems smaller than the original series.
> 
> -Nathan
> 
> ...


IIRC they revised the CGI model in the later shows and this Moebius kit reflects the later design.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

idMonster said:


> Damn, so my Centurion model won't talk. Well, at least he'll be poseable.
> 
> Gordon


LOL, Wrong word and meaning. Grammar was never my strong point.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> IIRC they revised the CGI model in the later shows and this Moebius kit reflects the later design.


I think the full-scale mock-up was based on the first design.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Speaking of the Centurion, I just picked up the Hallmark figure today. Not bad for $20.00

Rogue


----------

